# Using new freshwater bream for beachfishing for redfish?



## TheRookie (Oct 10, 2017)

Anybody ever tried using bream as bait for surf fishing bull reds during the fall run?


----------



## Rabun (Oct 11, 2017)

Never used freshwater brim....used the saltwater variety all the time though...pinfish.  Don't know if the fresh would stay alive in the salt?  If so, I would think they would work just fine.


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Oct 11, 2017)

there are much better choices.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Oct 11, 2017)

*just buy.......*

a box of cigar minnows

s&r


----------

